# Weight of Calcium loaded tractor tires?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Can anyone give me an idea of how much added weight a 11.2-28 loaded tire would have?

I'm trying to figure out the total weight of a tractor I need to haul, and the rear tires are loaded. Just trying to figure out how much heavier it is over the dry weight.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OK... never mind.. I asked too soon.. I was searching for a table like this and couldn't find it before I ask.. and then I did...

In case anyone ever needs this info...

http://andystireservice.com/ballast.htm


----------

